# Rainbow Families



## sunshinefern (Jul 7, 2012)

Woooowwwww. I just went to my first Rainbow gathering this year with my children. It was so amazing! So beautiful! I know that all of it is not for kids and I wasn't ever where with them, but I had an amazing time with them there. I only stayed 2 days. I just loved it. I would love to have a place were we can meet up here. I would love to share any more knowledge about any future gathering info - not location, just info in a way. I would love to know if there is anything else like it going on anywhere in the US/Canada - driving distance. I know there is one in Hawaii and I have the date for that, but flying is not really going to happen. I think we can totally snail mail any info if you want to keep it private. I love the privacy actually. I'll try to think of other ways. I think the privacy is actually really important. Have to be honest, I post under another name and never have before. But the Rainbow place is so unique... let's just be very careful. That might sound crazy, but I guess if your name and location isn't kind of private - just be careful, I have read so awful comments about the people that come to these places and I never want to meet the people that wrote them.

I love you Rainbow Sisters! I can not shake this deep feeling of such understanding, love and kindness that was offered to us on every turn. We had an amazing time. Loving your light!!!!!!!!!! If we don't meet here I am sure I will see you in person next year!!!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Welcome to Mothering sunshinefern!


----------

